# Sweetgum



## Keith (Aug 26, 2014)

Anybody ever turn any Sweetgum? Had a pretty good one taken down, and was curious if it was worth working up to turn. Looks kinda plain from the outside, but we never know. Thoughts????


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2014)

I've turned some pens from it and been pleased, I know there are a few turners that use it here. 

Here was one piece in progress a while back- http://woodbarter.com/threads/curly-sweet-gum-in-progress.15018/#post-184590


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is a link to a piece that I turned.http://woodbarter.com/threads/georgia-sweeeet-gum.9187/#post-114418
It turned like butter and the color and grain was amazing. Don't discount it too quickly.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 26, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Here is a link to a piece that I turned.http://woodbarter.com/threads/georgia-sweeeet-gum.9187/#post-114418
> It turned like butter and the color and grain was amazing. Don't discount it too quickly.


I forgot about that one til you posted the link! Sweet piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 26, 2014)

If you let it spalt it looks really nice. Have a friend who turns a lot of it that is spalted . He turns it thin and soaks it in linseed oil so when you hold it up to the light you can see light through the wood.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 26, 2014)

I have turned quite a bit of it. 
Positives:
* The sapwood is easy to spalt
* It turns easily and sands easily
* The heartwood is often beautiful
* It is readily available in my area
Negatives:
* The sapwood is very bland unless spalted (many trees are all sapwood).
* It shrinks a LOT when drying
* It is fairly soft

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Overtrim (Sep 8, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> I have turned quite a bit of it.
> Positives:
> * The sapwood is easy to spalt
> 
> In about 2 weeks standing on end in the ground outside with a couple of rains.


----------

